# 1916 Cyclemotor Sunday Find



## redline1968 (Mar 13, 2016)

i found this today at the puyallup swap meet , after everybody left the swap on Saturday, I decided stayed for the Sunday sales and quests what popped up.. Oh ya. This came in and I had to have it and bought it . After getting it I found the fly wheel was gone and will need some parts and repairs sucks but  that's life. Other than that it's original and has the tank.  Anybody have some info on these and if the part I need will be impossible to find or not. I'm going to place this setup in my flying merkel project. Will post later a mock up. Thanks for you response.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 14, 2016)

sent you convo...
DSC04406.JPG


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks Brian I sent you a response. I discovered this is a 1917 double bar kit! Awesome.


----------



## Butch27 (Mar 18, 2016)

Great find!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you I'm excited about it.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

A real gem!


----------



## AdvenJack (Sep 9, 2018)

Might you share more about this acquisition? Thank you.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 10, 2018)

AdvenJack said:


> Might you share more about this acquisition? Thank you.



The motor was brought in at a local swap meet. He was looking to put it into a frame and display it. ... I offered to buy it.. he came back the next day with the rest of the parts and sold it to me.. later that year I found a original bike from the same time frame and correct for this kit.  I was shocked that  actually got everything to make a correct bike..  I’m still working on it now.. I got a brochure with all the important bits of info to help in this. Once I locate the Magnito it’s gonna be done and running. I hope..  sorry the the real late response.


----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2018)

These are cool motors.


----------



## AdvenJack (Oct 13, 2018)

redline1968, 

I appreciate your update and, I am very happy to see this effort of yours coming together with
such a high level of success! Please continue to share, when you obtain more parts and fit them!


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Jul 29, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 295309 View attachment 295308 View attachment 295307 View attachment 295305 i found this today at the puyallup swap meet , after everybody left the swap on Saturday, I decided stayed for the Sunday sales and quests what popped up.. Oh ya. This came in and I had to have it and bought it . After getting it I found the fly wheel was gone and will need some parts and repairs sucks but  that's life. Other than that it's original and has the tank.  Anybody have some info on these and if the part I need will be impossible to find or not. I'm going to place this setup in my flying merkel project. Will post later a mock up. Thanks for you response.



How much?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 30, 2020)

Sorry i made room in my coffin for a few bikes..lol


----------



## Kombicol (Aug 1, 2020)

Did you get it running?


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 2, 2020)

Nope.  Finding those parts seems to be another 10+yrs to find..lol...it will fire up if i had them 


Kombicol said:


> Did you get it running?


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Aug 31, 2020)

How much for what you have?


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Sep 2, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 295309 View attachment 295308 View attachment 295307 View attachment 295305 i found this today at the puyallup swap meet , after everybody left the swap on Saturday, I decided stayed for the Sunday sales and quests what popped up.. Oh ya. This came in and I had to have it and bought it . After getting it I found the fly wheel was gone and will need some parts and repairs sucks but  that's life. Other than that it's original and has the tank.  Anybody have some info on these and if the part I need will be impossible to find or not. I'm going to place this setup in my flying merkel project. Will post later a mock up. Thanks for you response.



How much/


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 2, 2020)

Sorry man... N.F.S....like it too much..


----------

